# Table saw cabinet hardware?



## mlrlangley24 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm in the process of building a mobile table saw cabinet/workstation and need some advice on hardware. The cabinet will be 21.25"D × 34"H × 72"L and made with 3/4" red oak plywood, with a Delta XL-10 table sitting in the middle of it. I'm looking for some advice on what kind/brand of casters and heavy duty drawer slides to buy. Since the cabinet is 6' long would I need two casters in the center to support the weight?


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Matt - when I built the cabinet for my very heavy JET contractor saw, I used cabinet grade 7 ply to keep the cost down somewhat. For the casters, I used Harbor Freight (always on sale) swivel casters with a brake (3" Swivel Caster with Lock). As far as drawer slides, I had some Home Depot purchased heavy duty on hand, but would have used a full extension version if I had needed to buy some. While it's not a work of art, has served well in all ways. This was my build thread. Post 25 shows a few photos of the finished base:http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/38543-mobile-base-plans-cabinet-3.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Matt if you have any swivel casters on your frame then 2 more in the middle won't work, you won't be able to turn it. You'll have to make the base frame strong enough to support the span.


----------



## mlrlangley24 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks! I'll check out Harbor Freight.


----------



## wendymacguire (Apr 29, 2014)

Have a similar job lying around, I should have started it too.Appreciate your effort.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a quick 2 cents on drawer slides. I have a drill press cabinet, and a miter saw cabinet. I used the drawer slides from Lowes. They work great especially loaded with tools or clamps. The only problem is, they won't stay closed. :-( If I move the drill press, the cabinet moves, but the drawers open. For future drawers where I want full extension 100# rated slides, I will go with the soft close or self closing type.

Disclaimer: The floor of my garage is very uneven, thus the tool cabinet probably doesn't sit level. I have a bungee cord keeping the bottom drawer closed. It is a shin saver deluxe!


----------



## AnvilJack (May 4, 2014)

I have always built this kind of shop furniture out of steel, first making a welded frame out to square hollow section, and then cladding it.

In that situation I could always place the casters well inside the length (but rarely had to, for reasons of strength, of course).

Probably I would still build a frame with some structural integrity if I was to make a shop bench / table like this. I am new to this wood caper, but all the stress and strain flows through your joints, and I think with very little extra material it could be a much more robust structure. (A steel frame for your design would cost less than an equally strong hardwood frame, quick to build, and the rest could be wood. You wouldn't know about the steel until you turned it over.)

Anyway, I think what you're building will do a real job. Well done. It will finish up looking great.

Buy the best castors you can, two with locks.


----------

